
Apple gives Stadia and xCloud the green light to run on iOS - partingshots
https://www.engadget.com/apple-app-store-google-stadia-xcloud-microsoft-171436934.html
======
samuelma
Apple being Apple: "But you'll need to download each game directly from the
App Store."

